# Cordi kidded trips!! Pics added!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

A little unexpected, but Cordi kidded with trips today :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: [wwooo-hhooo] She is only 143 today?? All kids are doing well! Pics to follow in a bit!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cordi kidded trips!!*

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cordi kidded trips!!*

YAH!!! Congrats!!! And hehe - they are CUTE little buggers )


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Cordi kidded trips!!*

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cordi kidded trips!!*

A big congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Cordi kidded trips!!*

Ok, so today was 143 for Cordi. I was down at the barn, and noticed she was VERY vocal. She is normally a very quiet doe. So I felt her ligs yup she was mushy, thought ,maaaaaayybe I could feel a little lig on one side. Not a full udder though, so I thought ok we have a bit to go?? YEAH RIGHT! I got done with the disbudding this morning about 11:30am went up to the house to shower, cleaned the house a little, and hung out with the little biped. Then I got this overwhelming feeling that I should go to the barn. It was about 3 in the afternoon now. Well I walked in to Cordi with three little babies around her! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :leap: YAY!!! good girl! They were still pretty wet, so she had JUST had them SHEESH!

Here they are!!









[baby_boy]









[baby_girl] [baby_girl]









[baby_girl] [baby_girl]


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh too cute!!!! Congrat's on the baby's!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...what little cuties!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow they're cuties!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Way to go Cordi!! Congrats!!! I am so glad everything went smoothly and Congrats on 3 healthy, BEAUTIFUL kids!!! Don't ya just love those feelings you get? hehe!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou! Yup they kinda make ya all guiddy!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwww very cute Tisie!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou Laura! :hi5:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww, congrats! They are adorable and it is cute as heck that the two doelings match.  They are even sort-of pink and blue. (Imagination at work here. 

Tracy


----------

